# [MAVEN] Artifact wird nicht vom Repository(manager) geladen



## dermoritz (11. Jul 2012)

Ich hab ein Problem mit Maven, dass ich noch nie hatte. Es geht um das Artifact:


```
<dependency>
  <groupId>org.seleniumhq.selenium</groupId>
  <artifactId>selenium-android-driver</artifactId>
  <version>2.24.1</version>
</dependency>
```

Maven meldet "missing artifact" sobald ich das hinzufügen will. Im Nexus wird es aber gelistet und man kann es auch problemlos runterladen. Problemlos funktioniert es auch bis Version 2.23.1. In Eclipse unter "Dependencies" wird auch nur bis 2.23.1 gelistet. 
Der Fehler tritt auch in der Konsole auf.

Mit 

```
mvn install:install-file -DgroupId=org.seleniumhq.selenium -DartifactId=selenium-android-driver -Dversion=2.24.1 -DgeneratePom=true -
Dpackaging=jar -Dfile=selenium-android-driver-2.24.1.jar
```

wurden auch nur Metadaten im lokalen Repo erzeugt die jar wurde nicht runtergeladen (trotz "BUILD SUCCESS"). Nun habe ich die jar manuell von Nexus runtergeladen und ins lokale Repo kopiert - das hat funktioniert.

Nun würde ich gerne das Problem prinzipiell lösen - ich hab keine Lust bei jedem Entwickler die Datei manuell zu installieren. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte, oder was ich versuchen könnte?


----------



## kama (11. Jul 2012)

Hi,

hast Du schon mal versucht im lokalen Repo den Ordner org/seleniumhq/ zu löschen und danach nochmal zu probieren?

Kannst Du auch mal den output von Maven hier posten wenn der Artifact not found kommt..

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (11. Jul 2012)

Kama du bist und bleibst der Maven-Guru:

seleniumhq ordner löschen hat geholfen .

Hast du ne Idee warum das so ist? Sollte ich das auf allen clients machen?


----------



## kama (11. Jul 2012)

Hi,



dermoritz hat gesagt.:


> Kama du bist und bleibst der Maven-Guru


Danke für die Blumen...




dermoritz hat gesagt.:


> seleniumhq ordner löschen hat geholfen .
> 
> Hast du ne Idee warum das so ist? Sollte ich das auf allen clients machen?


Das Problem kommt vor, dass vorher einmal genau so ein Artfakt angefordert wurde aber wg. Timeout oder was auch immer nicht wirklich runter geladen wurde...dann liegen schon Meta-Daten im lokalen repo vor...und das führt schon mal zu Problemen...Dann versucht Maven dass nämlich erst nach 24 Stunden wieder...(je nach Einstellung der update policy in der settings.xml)...

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (11. Jul 2012)

Danke

in meinem Fall hat ein "-U" nämlich auch nicht geholfen. Aber nun hab ich ja eine Option mehr: Ordner löschen


----------



## kama (11. Jul 2012)

Hi,



dermoritz hat gesagt.:


> in meinem Fall hat ein "-U" nämlich auch nicht geholfen. Aber nun hab ich ja eine Option mehr: Ordner löschen


Das -U steht für Update der SNAPSHOT's und in diesem Falle redeten wir ja von einer RELEASE...und nicht einem SNAPSHOT...

Somit kann das nicht helfen...

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------

